# my emersed set up



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

This is my experiementing emersed corner










Mini-greenhpuse









Hydrocotyle verticiliata









Anubias gracillis









Marssilea crenata









Rotala indica









Cryptocoryne nurii









Cryptocoryne lingula 









Eleocharis parvula and monosolenium mix









Cryptocoryne wendtii "green"









Anubias lanceolata









and some ones more....

Greetings from Spain


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking very nice Xema, keep us posted on the growth. How are you lighting and feeding the plants?

Best,
Phil


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

sure...

i use a natural ligth of sun, but no-direct sunligth, feeding..... i use a mix of peat (under 5 per cent), clay (mix of red clay and sepiolite) and normal gravel.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice! excellent pictures too!


----------



## Mowgli (Jul 15, 2005)

*snif*

y cant see the pictures


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I just edit the post... pictures was hosted in a old server...

Greets from Spain


----------

